# social distancing



## Mikeo38

Perhaps this will be the 'word of the year' but I don't know how the French are expressing this. For the benefit of any 'Rip Van Winkles' on the forum, it means keeping a safe distance for fear of getting infected by (or infecting others with) the coronavirus.

M


----------



## Itisi

'garder ses distances' ?


----------



## didierpitre

Le gouvernement canadien et les médias francophones canadiens parlent (de mesures) d'*éloignement social. *Je ne sais pas si c'est le même terme en Europe.
Edit: Il semble que le terme *distanciation sociale *est aussi utilisé.


----------



## DearPrudence

Les Français ne se sont pas foulés en effet et ont juste copié le terme anglais et pas mal de médias utilisent "*distanciation sociale*", souvent entre guillemets. Je n'avais jamais entendu ça avant personnellement.
Distanciation sociale — Wikipédia
Comprendre l’efficacité des mesures de « distanciation sociale » contre le coronavirus en 3 vidéos
Voici la "distanciation sociale" expliquée en une photo du gouvernement Wilmès
« Les mesures de distanciation sociale ne sont pas bien comprises par les Français »


----------



## Itisi

'distanciation sociale' ! La langue est une autre victime du virus !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je viens de lire distance sanitaire dans un article et périmètre sanitaire dans un autre.


----------



## Mikeo38

Thanks for the suggestions ... I guess that "éloignement social" is fine to express the matter. I've not seen French newspapers or watched TV recently but the term is surely  doing the rounds over there.
M
PS : only just come back to the computer and noted "distance sanitaire" and "périmètre sanitaire" - also "distanciation sociale". Thanks. Wonder which one will win. As far as GB is concerned, I reckon that we have just the one, "social distancing". Earlier I looked on a German forum and that gives four translations for the English term.


----------



## Locape

'Éloignement' is different I think, like 'remoteness'. If you talk about the small distance (1 or 1,5 meters) you need to keep between yourself and the others outside, than it's more 'distance/périmètre sanitaire'.


----------



## le chat noir

Personnellement je ne vois que cet affreux "distanciation sociale" partout dans la presse et sur Internet, à l'exception du Québec.
Cet avis n'engage que moi, mais ça m'évoque plutôt ce corporate bullshit qui envahit tous les domaines de la communication officielle, les textes de loi, etc. depuis une vingtaine d'années.

Aucun des deux mots n'a de sens pertinent en français. C'est particulièrement malvenu, parce qu'on pourrait croire qu'il s'agit de maintenir une distance d'un mètre entre les gens, alors que ça n'a apparemment rien à voir.
Dans des publications officielles d'origine médicale, comme par exemple ce guide du CDC européen, le terme désigne visiblement quelque chose qui prend la forme du confinement en France, mais il pourrait, j'imagine, s'utiliser aussi pour une politique plus ciblée de quarantaine.

Exemple :

_These measures range from standard precautions, such as hand, respiratory and environmental hygiene, in the form of personal protective action taken by individuals, to actions requiring the engagement of communities and the involvement of local, regional or national authorities (i.e. social distancing and travel-related measures)_

Mais bon, il y a d'autres raisons de pleurer en ce moment.


----------



## OLN

Ne s'agit-il pas justement de la distance à respecter quand les personnes sont en société, pour éviter la contagion ? (en dérogation au confinement dans la stratégie dite d'atténuation). La définition de _social distancing_ est bien : "maintaining a physical distance between people", "keeping a safe distance from others". C'est différent de la quarantaine, qui est une mesure d'exclusion.

_Sociale _étant un calque douteux de l'anglais, d'aucuns suggèrent « distanciation physique » . Les guillemets tendent à disparaître et ce n'est pas étonnant.


----------



## Kelly B

Oui, d'accord, mais ça comprend quand même l'isolation totale, où la distance de >2m conseillée trouve sa limite, non ?


----------



## le chat noir

@OLN : Je ne crois pas, en tous cas pas tel que le CDC le définit.

Se tenir à 1m des autres c'est une mesure individuelle comme se laver les mains ou mettre un masque (bien que ça ne serve à rien, si j'ai bien compris...).
Formellement, ce n'est qu'une recommandation. Il n'y a qu'en voiture qu'on peut se ramasser une prune pour non-respect des distances de sécurité 
Autant que je sache, on est encore libre de faire la bise à qui on veut, même sous le nez d'un flic. Certes, ce n'est pas forcément ce qu'il y a de plus malin à faire en ce moment mais, pour l'instant en tous cas, la bêtise ne tombe pas sous le coup de la loi.
J'imagine que, si la situation se dégrade encore un peu, faire la bise pourra finir par être considéré comme une tentative d’empoisonnement ou un acte de terrorisme, mais on en est pas encore là.

Par contre, ne pouvoir sortir de chez soi qu'en rédigeant une déclaration sur l'honneur, sous peine d'amende voire de prison, c'est un exemple de mesure qui nécessite "l'implication d'autorités locales, régionales ou nationales" (en l'occurrence les flics, les gendarmes, et même en théorie les juges).

Tant qu'on y est, "distanciation" n'a qu'un sens abstrait en français, principalement pour parler de la théorie du théâtre de Brecht et éventuellement d'une prise de recul.
Même en allant chercher le pire jargon sartrien ou sociologique, le CNRTL ne donne rien qui puisse s'interpréter comme maintenir une distance physique ou un isolement.
Du coup, tout ce qui utilise ce mot est condamné à rester du frangliche ou du corporate bullshit, à mon avis. Vu la gravité de la situation, je dois dire que constater que le terme central qui définit la réponse à la pandémie ne veut en gros rien dire de précis est quand même un tantinet inquiétant.

Et comme ce truc qu'on pourrait considérer comme un détail s'avère me turlupiner assez sérieusement, j'ajoute encore que, même en anglais, "social distancing" ne disait probablement pas grand chose à grand monde avant le début de cette année.
Si on en croit MM Merriam et Webster. la première utilisation du terme remonte à 2003.
Parmi les exemples d'utilisation, je retiens le troisième : "_The term social distancing may be foreign to some, but the concept is one often practiced during the flu season_". Dixit une dame très haut placée dans le système de santé de l'état du Maine, si j'ai bien compris. Apparemment même certains Américains avaient récemment besoin d'une petite mise au point sur ce concept 

Quant à la page wiki, elle est en instance de renommage (pour "physical distancing") et insiste bien sur la différence avec "social isolation" et "social distance" (qui ont, pour le coup, le même sens qu'en français). Dans le genre tout est clair, c'est assez réussi.

Le 3ème article cité en source (en allemand, for some reason), est l'interview d'une littéraire (présidente d'une association d'écrivains, apparemment) qui constate que, dans sa langue aussi, la traduction directe est particulièrement maladroite.
Elle propose "gesellig" pour le "social" anglais, en gros, "convivial", "grégaire", ce que l'allemand "sozial" ne veut pas plus dire que le "social" français. Et je dis ça après avoir soigneusement parcouru le CNRTL, qui est pourtant très exhaustif, comme à son habitude (vous le saviez, vous, que les "guerres sociales" désignent le conflit entre Athènes et ses alliés de la 2ème confédération athénienne ?).

Maintenant allons voir sur la page officielle d'information du gouvernement français sur le covid-19  :



> *La distance sociale préconisée*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pour tenir la maladie à distance, *restez à plus d’un mètre de distance* les uns des autres



Autant qu'il me semble, le mot "distanciation" n'est utilisé nulle part, mais la seule définition que je connaisse à "distance sociale" qui pourrait concerner une distance physique, c'est celle de la proxémie, qui bien sûr n'a pas grand chose à voir. Enfin bon, avec le petit dessin on comprend quand même...


----------



## Chimel

le chat noir said:


> Tant qu'on y est, "distanciation" n'a qu'un sens abstrait en français, principalement pour parler de la théorie du théâtre de Brecht et éventuellement d'une prise de recul.


L'extension de sens, de l'abstrait au concret ou vice-versa, est un phénomène courant dans l'évolution de la langue et ne me gêne pas ici.

Bref, _distanciation sociale_ me paraît être un néologisme acceptable (on pourrait certes dire aussi _distanciation physique_, mais _sociale _se justifie aussi), qui ne me donne pas de l'urticaire...


----------



## le chat noir

Je ne vais pas en faire un fromage, mais quand même, pourquoi être allé chercher un terme qui, même en anglais, est tellement clair que l'OMS a fini par décider de le remplacer ?
Et côté français, au lieu de prendre 5 minutes pour proposer un terme simple et parlant, pourquoi être allé créer un nouveau sens à "distanciation" et à "social" ?

C'est Sybeth qui a encore eu une brainwave ou ouat ?
Je fais un saut sur #ASKPPG et je vous tiens au courant. Euh, en fait jveux dire, je reviens très vite vers vous avec une solution, koa.
Ok pardon, je n'ai pas pu résister.


----------



## Locape

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ceux qui ne supportent pas (ou peu) l'emploi de 'distanciation', alors que 'distance' est parfaitement compréhensible par tous, et déjà utilisé officiellement. Et plutôt que 'sociale', je préfère 'sanitaire' qui est plus explicite quant à sa raison d'être. (*le chat noir*, je vois qu'on partage le même point de vue sur Sibeth, enfin exprimé plus poliment que moi ! 😋)


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Itisi said:


> '*distanciation sociale*' ! La langue est une autre *victime* du virus !


 Exactly !!! 



le chat noir said:


> Personnellement je ne vois que cet *affreux* "*distanciation sociale*" partout dans la presse et sur Internet, à l'exception du Québec.
> Cet avis n'engage que moi, mais ça m'évoque plutôt ce corporate bullshit qui envahit tous les domaines de la communication officielle, les textes de loi, etc. depuis une vingtaine d'années._)       ..  _Mais bon, il y a d'autres raisons de pleurer en ce moment.


 Exactement !!! 

Unfortunately, the French language (controlled by the fat controller, AKA the MAF *) has never understood the gerund "-ing" which is so useful in English because it encompasses a lot of different circumstances.

*Social distanciation* is a travesty of both languages - soon to be embodied in print by everyone because it means nothing and yet allows a novel interpretation of the English "distancing" - as in "distancing oneself from a theory/person/idea/place/plan/action .. etc."
Sadly, this horrible ("*affreux*") word is about to become THE word of 2020 ... and we can't stop that happening because everybody is using it.

*Maudite Academie Francaise - who are responsible for such "aberrations" in the beautiful French language.


----------



## wildan1

DearPrudence said:


> pas mal de médias utilisent "*distanciation sociale*", souvent entre parenthèses. Je n'avais jamais entendu ça avant personnellement.





le chat noir said:


> j'ajoute encore que, même en anglais, "social distancing" ne disait probablement pas grand chose à grand monde avant le début de cette année.





Chimel said:


> Bref, _distanciation sociale_ me paraît être un néologisme acceptable (on pourrait certes dire aussi _distanciation physique_, mais _sociale _se justifie aussi), qui ne me donne pas de l'urticaire...


Effectivement, à part les scientifiques de l'épidémiologie et le personnel médical, _social distancing_ était jusqu'à récemment un terme inconnu de la population anglophone générale, même très instruite.

Et certains proposent  plutôt _physical distancing_, car l'idée est la séparation physique et non morale ni sociale. On est toujours libre d'échanger avec son voisin à plus de 2 m !

Ce qui ne résout pas le problème du calque _« distanciation »_, mais bon...


----------



## ZarLa

Bonjour,
Hors du vocable lié à la crise actuelle, on peut parler de "*distance de sécurité*" ou, plus globalement, faire référence aux espaces intime et personnel (termes de communication non-verbale).


----------



## le chat noir

Je trouve aussi que "distance de sécurité" irait très bien.
Comme au volant, ce serait la distance en deçà de laquelle il faut rectifier la position, même si le risque est différent.
Pour l'instant on ne ramasse pas de prune quand on est à pied, mais ça pourrait venir 

"distance sociale" c'est aussi une référence à une théorie du comportement, mais le problème c'est plutôt que la raison pour laquelle deux personnes se trouveraient trop proches l'une de l'autre n'a aucune importance.
Le virus ne fera pas de différence entre des inconnus serrés dans une file d'attente et les petites gueules bien sympathiques auxquelles les passants honnêtes jettent des regards obliques...


----------



## sharpy

It's certainly not a literal translation, but in similar contexts as those that mention social distancing, people here talk about "les gestes barrières". What does everyone think about that?


----------



## wildan1

_Les gestes barrières _refers to all of the possible behaviors that can protect you: social distancing, washing your hands thoroughly, wearing a mask, etc. 

The English equivalent is _protective measures_ or _preventive measures._

See this previous discussion: gestes barrières


----------



## Locape

Je vois en tout cas que dans les supermarchés Monoprix, il est affiché de respecter les distances de sécurité, ça doit plus compréhensible par tous et donc plus suivi.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je commence à entendre distanciation physique qui me semble plus appropriée.


----------



## OLN

"Distanciation physique " (déjà mentionné le 1er avril dans ce fil) est le terme par exemple employé par notre premier ministre.
"Physique" ajoute une acception spatiale au mot français _distanciation_.

Réflexions extraites du_ Figaro_ du 29.04.2020 (pardon pour la longueur du texte) :


> L'association «distanciation» et «sociale» forme une idée abstraite. À l’origine, la «distanciation» n'est pas spatiale. Au théâtre, elle décrit la distance que crée l'acteur entre le spectacle et le spectateur, apprend-on dans Le Trésor de la langue française. Par extension, le mot a désigné _«l'écart, le refus de relation existant entre différentes classes sociales»_. Ce qui n'est pas plus parlant (je suppose qu'on veut dire dans le contexte d'une épidémie). Que comprendre alors à ce mot accolé au terme «social» ? Qu'il faille s'éloigner de la société, de ses amis, de ses proches ?
> Créer un lien social en restant distant​_«Distanciation sociale est une expression malvenue. En anglais, social a gardé son sens étymologique. En français à partir de 1830, il a pris une signification politique»_, explique le linguiste Bernard Cerquiglini. On parle de _«question sociale»_, de _«préoccupations sociales»_ ou encore, de _«mouvement social»_. Le mot, remarque l'auteur de_ Parlez-vous tronqué_ (Larousse), se trouve également dans l'article premier de la Constitution : _«La France est une République indivisible, laïque, démocratique et sociale»_.
> De fait, le terme «physique» est plus précis car il désigne le corps de l'individu, quand le corps social qualifie la société. Parler de _«distanciation physique»_, c'est remettre au cœur du discours le particulier dans sa chair. Rien ne nous empêche de maintenir un lien avec l'autre, un lien social, tout en restant physiquement distant.
> «Distanciation physique» ou «distanciation sociale»: quelle formule adopter ?


----------



## Chimel

"_En anglais, social a gardé son sens étymologique. En français à partir de 1830, il a pris une signification politique»_, explique le linguiste Bernard Cerquiglini. On parle de _«question sociale»_, de _«préoccupations sociales»_ ou encore, de _«mouvement social»_."

Au risque de contredire l'excellent linguiste Bernard Cerquiglini, dans_ la vie sociale, les relations sociales… _ _social _ n'a pas un sens politique.


----------



## Itisi

Chimel said:


> la vie sociale


Mais il s'agit d'un calque !


----------



## OLN

_social =_ relatif à la vie des hommes en société (TLFi), d'où "relations sociales".
"Vie sociale" est un calque de l'anglais ; ça ne signifie pas "vie en société" (living in a community ou autre). 
Croisé avec Itisi


----------



## le chat noir

En théorie, "vie sociale" est relatif à la vie mondaine, mais c'est aussi employé en frangliche avec le sens de "avoir une vie sociale" (ne pas être isolé socialement).


----------



## Chimel

Itisi said:


> Mais il s'agit d'un calque !


Ah bon?

Si on veut éviter le calque, comment dire alors: "Elle est très isolée, elle a peu de contacts: elle a une vie sociale très limitée"?


----------



## Itisi

Chimel said:


> Si on veut éviter le calque, comment dire alors


Héhé, je n'ai pas la solution, je constate, c'est tout...


----------



## le chat noir

"elle est très isolée" ça me semble dire la même chose. 
Sinon on peut aussi dire "nolife", tant qu'à faire. C'est encore plus court


----------



## Itisi

ZarLa said:


> "*distance de sécurité*"


Ça me fait penser à la police...

J'aime mieux 'distance physique'.


----------



## trellis

Itisi said:


> Ça me fait penser à la police...


Ha! dans le nouveau monde il ne faut jamais oublier la police!
Just to complicate matters, here's a interesting  article, where it says:

As frequently happens, the noun has started to be used as a verb: a  recent article on theconversation.com had the title: “Nice to meet you, now back off! How to _socially distance_ without seeming rude.” An adjective has also emerged to describe the kinds of social interactions many of us are now engaging in, so you can talk about having _socially distanced_ drinks with your mates .....


----------



## Hazel *

What I hvave heard most often is "distanciation sociale"


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"Preven*ta*tive measures" includes all measures and social distancing is just one of those measures - others are : wearing a mask (now obligatory in many countries), washing hands regularly, avoiding contact with any "suspect" strangers, not touching something a stranger has touched (very difficult in the case of shopping or deliveries where several people have touched your purchase before you receive it).


----------



## Kelly B

(Preven*tive* is fine in US English)


----------



## Dripweed

Les immortels ont livré leur jugement.

Distanciation sociale | Académie française


----------



## joelooc

Toujours très réactifs, les immortels, ils attendent qu'un calque s'installe pour en conspuer l'usage. Il faudrait un Groupe d'Intervention Anti-Calque  (GIAC! ça en jette, non?) pour éviter le virus qui contamine le lexique national à chaque inflation médiatique gérée par des oisifs de la linguistique.


----------



## Itisi

Au moins, il ne sont pas pour !


----------



## le chat noir

L'Académie n'est pas encore convertie au corporate bullshit, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Kelly B said:


> (Preven*tive* is fine in US English)


Thanks, Kelly  ''' I thought it might be, but was reminding all the colonials out there that the Queen's English is …..   ?????


----------



## le chat noir

Ce que je vois surtout, c'est que cette expression n'a pas de sens clairement défini, ou plutôt change de sens en fonction du contexte.
Typique du vocabulaire de la pub et des slogans, les ennemis de l'intelligence.

Social distancing doubleplusgood for duckspeak.


----------



## trellis

le chat noir said:


> Social distancing doubleplusgood for duckspeak.


Funny but slightly 'quackers'.
'Social distance' is an expression that has been used for some time in psychology and social science.
A new expression has emerged - 'social distancing'.
You (and I) may not like it but at least it has the merit of existing as a noun and verb.
Its meaning is quite clear to all - the maintainance of a physical distance between people, so hoping to avoid passing on an unpleasant virus.

Personally  I prefer 'respecter les distances de sécurité'. I dislike 'distanciation', but if the French decide to use it, so be it.


----------



## Michelvar

L'idée d'un néologisme, c'est qu'il porte un sens conjoncturel complet. Souvent, d'ailleurs, l'usage du néologisme disparait avec ce qui en a été la cause. Utiliser un néologisme c'est nommer un fait dans son contexte, c'est apprivoiser une situation nouvelle en la nommant.
"Distance de sécurité", qui convient très bien en soi, est utilisable pour toutes menaces. "Maintenez votre distance de sécurité" est une injonction qui peut faire penser "oui, il a raison, on ne sait jamais, si le gars devant moi freinait brutalement...". Alors que distanciation sociale parle du contexte pandémique sans qu'on ait besoin de le préciser.
Je maintiens ma distance de sécurité parce que tu es une menace.
Je pratique la distanciation sociale parce que je t'aime et veux te protéger.


----------



## JClaudeK

Voir aussi


> *Les maux et les mots de la (du?) CoViD-19*
> ..... des mots qui existaient déjà, mais qui étaient très peu d’usage commun avant cette pandémie.
> [.....]
> C’est aussi le cas de «*distanciation sociale*», devenue monnaie courante pour exprimer une nouvelle contrainte de protection face au virus. [...]
> Certains linguistes et observateurs critiquent cet usage, soulignant qu’il s’agit d’un calque de l’anglais «_social distancing_». On lui préfère «*distanciation physique*» qui décrit mieux le phénomène, alors que «distanciation sociale» peut insinuer un isolement social ou encore un écart entre les classes sociales.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Social distancing sounds like gobbledygook in English too. There are lots of strong feelings in this thread but distanciation sociale is here to stay.


----------



## iuytr

C'est un nouveau terme et je l'entends différemment d'un mauvais équivalent de « respect des distances de sécurité », de « distance physique » ou de « mise en place de distances de sécurité » pour citer l'Académie.
En effet on peut respecter une distance de sécurité sans pour autant interdire les réunions, fermer les commerces et écoles et arrêter les transports en commun, avec bien sûr des difficultés a régler, des aménagements à mettre en place etc ...
J'entends dans distanciation sociale le fait de réduire beaucoup d'occasions de rencontres sociales, de modifier le fonctionnement de la société, de diminuer le nombre d'interactions d'une personne avec d'autres.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"Keeping your distance" has always meant not intruding on a situation or a person. Try putting your nose almost in someone's ear or near their face during an interaction. "Keep your nose out of this!" is a common phrase to prevent intrusive behaviour. It feels most odd if someone breaks these social rules of intrusion.   And of course it causes international problems because some nations (who have longer/shorter social distancing "rules"} find that the other party to an interaction is intrusive/rude/pushy.


----------



## DearPrudence

Personnellement, dans les journaux télévisés, je l'entends _exactement_ comme « respect des distances de sécurité », « distance physique » .
C'est marrant parce qu'autant ce mot n'avait quasiment pas été utilisé au début du confinement, autant à l'approche du déconfinement, il est utilisé à tout-va.
On voit donc les responsables dans les commerces, les écoles, les quais des métros... qui s'y préparent et qui placent des marquages au sol, afin que, je cite, « les gens respectent la distanciation sociale ».
Donc, il ne s'agit pas de rester chez soi et de ne pas venir, mais bien de rester à distance des autres.

Tu vois, Michel, je ne suis pas contre les néologismes, car "déconfinement" ne me choque absolument pas et je suis bien contente que, pour une fois, le français s'adapte facilement à une nouvelle situation. Non, c'est juste cet emprunt irréfléchi qui m'embête car on n'utilise un terme dont on ne comprend même pas le sens, comme cette discussion le prouve, alors qu'il y a des alternatives parfaitement adaptées et compréhensibles.
(à titre personnel, la première fois que j'ai vu "social distancing" il y a plus de deux mois, je n'ai pas compris de quoi ça parlait car cela venait d'une amie canadienne qui travaillait dans le social et avec l'illustration, je croyais que c'était pour des personnes autistes qui ne pouvaient plus supporter de voir des gens et avaient besoin de faire une "pause" et se retirer chez elle)


----------



## joelooc

On n'a pas fini de rire quand, pour tirer son client d'un mauvais pas, un avocat plaidera le non-respect de la distanciation sociale lors de son arrestation.


----------



## le chat noir

DearPrudence said:


> ...on utilise un terme dont on ne comprend même pas le sens, comme cette discussion le prouve, alors qu'il y a des alternatives parfaitement adaptées et compréhensibles


My thoughts exactly, my dear Prudence 

Le dictionnaire d'Oxford vient de rajouter sa définition :


> *The action of practice of maintaining a specified physical distance from other people, or of limiting access to and contact between people (esp. family and friends), esp. in order to avoid catching or transmitting an infectious disease, or as part of a community initiative to inhibit its spread.*



Pour le Merriam-Webster,  c'est plus simple:


> *The practice of maintaining a greater than usual physical distance (such as six feet or more) from other people or of avoiding direct contact with people or objects in public places during the outbreak of a contagious disease in order to minimize exposure and reduce the transmission of infection*.



gloubi ou boulga, c'est selon 

Je n'ai pas encore vu de définition dans un dictionnaire français, mais je suis curieux de voir ce qu'ils vont choisir...


----------



## wildan1

le chat noir said:


> Je n'ai pas encore vu de définition dans un dictionnaire français


Voir cette page du GDT du Québec, qui est toujours très rapide dans ses traitements de contextes nouveaux :

distanciation sociale

...qui précise que 





> L'expression _distanciation sociale_, dans laquelle il revêt ce sens, est utilisée par les autorités sanitaires au Québec, en France, en Belgique et en Suisse depuis le milieu des années 2000.


Donc, ce quasi-néologisme n'est pas tout neuf, mais il n'a été utilisé  que récemment par un grand public.


----------



## joelooc

Quoi qu'il en soit le fait de ne pas être immortel rend les choses plus rapides et plus pragmatiques. La province à la Fleur de Lys va à l'essentiel.


----------



## 2PieRad

Well...This one doesn't seem as wide-spread, but might as well throw it into the ever-growing list:

_*écart sanitaire*_

https://www.ontario.ca/fr/page/sant...-construction-durant-leclosion-de-la-covid-19


> l’écart sanitaire est nécessaire pour lutter contre la propagation de la COVID‑19.


Coronavirus - Information et mesures préventives - Centre de santé communautaire de l'Estrie


> Tout le monde en Ontario devrait maintenir l’écart sanitaire afin de réduire son exposition aux autres personnes.


L'Ontario prolonge l'état d'urgence sanitaire jusqu'au 13 avril | Coronavirus : Ontario


> mais les personnes qui les empruntent doivent maintenir avec autrui un écart sanitaire d'au moins deux mètres.


COVID-19 LA RÉPONSE DE LA LCBO


> Respectez l'écart sanitaire et suivez les directives pour la circulation dans nos succursales.



Edit: admittedly, it's not a perfect translation for _social distancing, _and the two are only interchangeable if the context allows it.


----------



## Nanon

Erebos12345 said:


> écart sanitaire


Ça n'est pas une mauvaise idée et ça se comprend très bien dans le contexte, mais vu isolément et à travers un prisme français, je pense plutôt aux inégalités par rapport à la santé et l'accès aux soins, entre deux pays par exemple. Si la télé avait commencé à utiliser _écart sanitaire_ en France, ça aurait peut-être pris, mais il doit être trop tard.

Cette histoire de_ distanciation sociale_ et de _gestes barrière_ me donne une impression de jargon technique, de « grands mots » utilisés par les autorités pour impressionner le public dans leurs injonctions. Ce sont des mots que les gens n'utilisaient pas auparavant. Et je donnerais même ma main à couper qu'au sein desdites autorités, peu nombreux sont ceux qui ont vu jouer Brecht...


----------



## swift

Distance / écart prophylactique ?

Prophylaxie communautaire ?


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...    j'ajoute ce bout de la page du GDT citée par Wildan.  Je remets le lien : distanciation sociale


> Bien que le terme _distanciation _désigne communément une forme imagée de recul par rapport à une chose ou à un événement, il est également acceptable, par extension, pour désigner *l'espacement physique* entre deux choses ou deux personnes. [...] Certaines sources privilégient l'emploi des termes _*distanciation physique*_ et _*éloignement physique*_ parce qu'ils ont l'avantage d'atténuer la connotation négative associée à l'isolement social. En effet, grâce aux moyens technologiques actuels, les personnes éloignées physiquement ne perdent pas la possibilité d'entretenir leurs liens sociaux.


 D'autres ont mentionné ces termes dans des posts précédents et je suis d'accord.   En anglais, je préfère en effet  _physical distancing_, comme on le voit d'ailleurs dans la section anglaise de la page. 

Copié de cette page de Termium  :  





> While the term "social distancing" was frequently used at the beginning of the COVID-19 pandemic, the term "physical distancing" was soon after recommended by the World Health Organization. This term puts the emphasis on the physical distance required between people and removes the implication that people must remain socially isolated.



Pour d'autres détails sur la position de l'OQLF, cet article : Les mots de la pandémie


> Une équipe de six terminologues travaille désormais à enrichir toutes les semaines le Grand Dictionnaire terminologique avec les termes de la pandémie.
> Il s’agit d’un changement pour l’OQLF, ce chien de garde de la langue française, puisqu’auparavant, on ne publiait un vocabulaire qu’une fois toutes les recherches terminées.


Extrait de cet autre article : La distanciation sociale, la vraie


> Après la pause, je dirai à qui voudra m’entendre que seule une distance physique se mesure en mètres et en pieds. J’ajouterai que la véritable menace qui nous guette à la sortie de cette pandémie, c’est justement ça… la distanciation sociale. [...]  Un jour, je trouverai les mots pour leur dire que la distanciation sociale, c’est la création, par des distinguos, de différentes catégories de citoyens, ce qui est inadmissible en démocratie.


----------



## Locape

Merci pour ces précisions, elles vont dans le sens d'une meilleure compréhension des termes utilisés. Une chercheuse française aux États-Unis disait dans l'émission 28 minutes de la chaîne Arte, qu'il fallait différencier la 'distance physique' et la 'socialisation à distance'. J'aime particulièrement ce dernier terme, car il montre qu'on peut avoir des relations sociales tout en se protégeant.


----------



## Nicomon

On parle d'autre chose, là.  En anglais, ce n'est pas "_social distancing_" mais bien "_distance socializing_".



> *Garder le contact à distance            *
> Distanciation physique ne signifie pas isolement social. Pour rester en contact avec vos proches, nous vous proposons de miser sur des stratégies de *socialisation à distance*.
> 
> *Stay connected from a distance            *
> Physical distancing does not mean social isolation. To stay connected with your loved ones, we suggest that you use *distance socializing* strategies.


 Source
français : Personnes proches aidantes en contexte de pandémie (COVID-19)
anglais : Informal and family caregivers during the coronavirus disease (COVID-19) pandemic


----------



## Locape

Oui, elle disait qu'il fallait 2 termes au moins pour rendre compte de 2 situations très différentes, un seul terme est ou trop vague ou trop restreint, bref il sera mal compris.


----------



## le chat noir

> En effet, grâce aux moyens technologiques actuels, les personnes éloignées physiquement ne perdent pas la possibilité d'entretenir leurs liens sociaux



Oui, à condition d'avoir l'accès réseau et le matériel et de savoir s'en servir. Même en admettant que toutes les composantes d'un lien social puissent être encodées, transmises sous forme d'octets et décodées, ça fait quand même, en France, 1/3 de la population pour qui cette notion avancée de société sans contacts reste purement virtuelle. Mais ce ne sont pas eux qui élaborent ce type de concepts. 

J'ai bien conscience d'être hors sujet, mais je ne pouvais simplement pas laisser passer ça. Je m'en excuse.


----------

